# '09 Ob 250Rs Electrical Question



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This dinette light in our '09 OB has a loose connection and I am trying to determine which fuse to pull so I can fix it.

Does anyone know which fuse I need to pull?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I figured it out - it's the 12V fuse marked Bathroom..

For those of you that own an ' 09 250RS - I am in need of a picture of how the dinette light fixture is assembled. If you have problems uploading it to the forum, you can send it directly to me @ [email protected] When I took the light fixture apart, it had many pieces....I need a picture showing the light without the globe attached.


----------

